# White River, 10 article series



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FYI from Tom,
I've collected together the 10-part educational article series covering the White River Watershed. This is for you to use as you wish and pass on to others. I wish to thank the LMF, the article authors, and all others that helped to put these articles together. 

WR Series #1 - A formula for environmental success
http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=5544778&BRD=2052&PAG=461&dept_id=381172&rfi=6

WR Series #2 - An historical view
http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=5619932&BRD=2052&PAG=461&dept_id=381172&rfi=6

WR Series #3 - Water quality 
http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=5702594&BRD=2052&PAG=461&dept_id=381172&rfi=6

WR Series #4 - Water regulations - here is the good news
http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=5779093&BRD=2052&PAG=461&dept_id=381172&rfi=6

WR Series #5 - More wildlife for the watershed
http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=5861746&BRD=2052&PAG=461&dept_id=381172&rfi=6

WR Series #6 - White River fishing has something for everyone
http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=5941077&BRD=2052&PAG=461&dept_id=381172&rfi=6

WR Series #7 - The White River is an important part of the Great Lakes ecosyst 
http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=6024880&BRD=2052&PAG=461&dept_id=381172&rfi=6

WR series #8 - Watershed protection through education
http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=6095771&BRD=2052&PAG=461&dept_id=381172&rfi=6

WR Series #9 - Watershed protection: Who can help? http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=6177867&BRD=2052&PAG=461&dept_id=391801&rfi=6

WR Series #10 - White River Watershed: The next steps 
http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=6247702&BRD=2052&PAG=461&dept_id=391801&rfi=6


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Tom, I'd be interested in republishing the piece you wrote about the White River having fishing for everyone, on our White River page if this is possible.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Steve, I have no objection to you republishing my article, but we probably should wait until I can get some corrections made. There are some errors in the article. My original article was altered without my knowledge after I submitted it. I ran the drafts pass Tom Walter, UFS, and we both noticed the errors when it came out as altered by the third party.

The plan is that the entire series will be put together as a book to be used in the watershed area schools and by the White River watershed organization. I asked that the corrections to my article be made before the book construction for the long term accuracy. When I get that word document back you can have it.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Ok, just let me know. I'd really like to publish it.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This fund will cover the upper end of the watershed. Last year we started a fund for the lower river. They both do the same thing building apon each other just making sure the whole river is covered. Our WLASA donated $4000 which was matched to $8000. It is very possible that when we get the watershed group formed this winter that we will have over $30,000 in the funds. 

White River Watershed Fund started

Oceanas Herald Journal
http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=6204152&BRD=2051&PAG=461&dept_id=430588&rfi=6

The Fremont Area Community Foundation (FACF) announced the creation of the White River Watershed Fund to more than 50 attendees of the White River Watershed Assembly at the Hesperia Community Library Thursday, Nov. 7. Grants from the fund will go to improve the quality of the White River and its many tributaries. 

"We applaud the vision of the Fremont Area Community Foundation in establishing a fund to protect the White River Watershed," said Tanya Cabala, Michigan Director for the Lake Michigan Federation. "Local citizens have a great opportunity to protect the unique and valuable river system now and into the future."

In addition to the new fund, Kathy Huschke, FACF chief program officer, announced that the foundation will match contributions to the White River Watershed Fund, dollar for dollar, up to a total of $10,000.

"We really want the community behind this effort," said Huschke. "The matching grant is a great incentive for those who want to support this initiative and maximize their charitable contributions."

The White River system represents the southern most major trout stream in the Lake Michigan drainage. It rises from the extensive Oxford Swamp, in north central Newaygo County, and flows through White Cloud and Hesperia. The White River system drains a surface area of approximately 300,000 acres and includes about 253 linear miles of streams. It's been designated as a "natural" river by the State Department of Natural Resources.


----------

